# Competition!  Write A Short Adventure - With Prizes!



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2008)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/burningskysm.jpg[/imager]

EN Publishing is holding a competition!  Write a short adventure, and win prizes and/or get published and paid!

*The Competition*

Write a short adventure set during the War of the Burning Sky.  The adventure may be for any level range, and should be usable either as a side-quest for the main characters playing through the WotBS campaign saga, or as a short adventure for other characters within the same timeline.

*The Prize*

Three winners (as selected by EN Publishing at its sole discretion) will receive a copy of the massive, hardcover War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga compilation due to be published late summer 2008 OR, at your option, paperback copies of each of the core twelve WotBS adventures.

*Rules* 

You must select your adventure from the list of side-quests and campaign hooks provided in the free War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide (see pages 11-13, "Expanded Campaigns").  Your adventure should use the title of the hook or sidequest selected as presented in the campaign guide.

_[Update - it apears that RPGNow has disabled free downloads temporarily, so if the above link does not work for you, you can download the Campaign Guide here.]_

Your adventure should not require any rulebooks other than the three core rulebooks.  You may use third-party Open Gaming Content as long as you correctly identify its source and replicate it within the body of the adventure.  You may use any material from the WotBS Player's Guide or Campaign Guide.

*Structure*

Your adventure should be at least 2000 words in length.  There is no maximum length.

If your adventure requires a map (or maps), please provide that map for reference; you will not be judged on the quality of your cartography: if necessary we will have the map(s) created professionally.

Your adventure should be structured as follows:


Introduction & background - placing the adventure within the overall campaign saga
Adapting the adventure sidebar - a couple of paragraphs explaining how the adventure can be used outside WotBS
Adventure Overview - briefly summarize the events of the adventure for the GM
The main body of the adventure
Concluding the Adventure - what happens now?
Appendices - new monsters/magic items

*Format*

Your submission should be submitted in .RTF format, and emailed to russmorrissey@gmail.com before the closing date of April 30 2008.

*Legalities & Copyright*

Work submitted to EN Publishing as part of this competition is submitted as work-for-hire.  If your work is used in publication, you will be paid 0.5 cents per word, irrespective of whether you were selected as one of the three winners; we may use all or part of your work, but will only pay for what we actually use.  OGC from other sources (or any other replicated material) does not count towards this word count.

You will be fully credited as the author of your work should your work be used.


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 23, 2008)

*Sorry, this is the first I've heard of it.*

I don't think there's enough time left for me to do a really good job. This might have been a fun project.


Good luck with it.


Sigurd


----------



## potatocubed (May 7, 2008)

So... when do we find out who won?


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2008)

potatocubed said:
			
		

> So... when do we find out who won?




I got about 30 entries - some excellent, some good, some not so good. I'm about halfway through reading 'em.  There are already 3 I want to pick as winners, so it's gonna be a tough choice.


----------

